# Full Metal Jousting



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Loved it. Wish they put more focus on riding. Ahem... handsome muscular men riding, and in armor... I'm in.

They pretty much taught the guys to take it. Not me, bob and weave baby! Bob and weave!!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha its a funny show but some of the guys are just so retarded lol  but then again men on horses in armor... really just puts a smile on my face lol


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh man, you should hear my husband rant and rave about this show. He's a jouster and knows Shane (the main guy) and a few of the behind-the-scenes people. He was actually contacted by a cousin who works for the network to participate. Apparently Shane is a total donkey's behind and a less-than-reputable guy both in the jousting community and in general. I watched half of the show with my husband going on and on about how Shane is making a mockery of an ancient sport and what they are all doing wrong and so on and so forth. Personally, I wasn't impressed by the show at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha shane is the retard i was talking about lol  glad there is now a reason for why i think that


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha. According to my husband he gets his jousting points using than honest methods and is completely arrogant. I agree with him coming across an idiot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

It was filmed at the barn where I ride  I'm not really into the show, but it was fun watching it and seeing our lesson horses and also all of the jousting horses that we got to know pretty well. They were all so sweet.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw five minutes of it last night, but its on so late in my area! Sorry, but I'm not staying up until 11:00 to watch it, even if there are gorgeous men in armour on big horses xD


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohhhh xxJustJumpItxx PM me a tip so I can make a bet with my hub on who will win so I can get him to wash the dishes and do the laundry for a month!!!!
That is so cool!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Oh goodness, I have no idea who won! They did all of the filming in the upper arena and built this big wall to block it from view. Even if I did, I signed a paper that said I wouldn't give out any information :lol: Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

;^). Just kidding!! I'm sure you couldn't divulge the top secret info!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

My hubby and I watched it, liked it enough to give the next episode a peek when it airs.....
I mainly wanted to watch it for those big, beautiful horses.
And oh my gosh that barn! If you can call it a barn. Wowza! :shock:


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

The barn is even nicer in person! It's like Lexington, Kentucky in the middle of Mississippi haha. They have weddings out there and everything.
They really made it look cool for the show though. They had their half of the barn that they decorated with their flags and our big tack room was full of suits of armor. The horses were SO sweet, like big teddy bears! I didn't know any of the cast or crew because we were told not to interact with them much in order to keep things about the results of the show confidential. I just loved the horses!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

A couple years ago, we had the people who were producing this show contact our drill team and ask us if we would be interested.
Yes. A bunch of 8-18 year old girls JOUSTING. Heck yes that would TOTALLY work.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha yeah I noticed there were no women on the show. I assume it takes a lot of upper body strength to hold/maneuver that big old lance, but I'm still a bit surprised they didn't have *any*! 

I am picturing little kids jousting now... I think if they used foam lances it could be adorable :lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bahaha like pool noodles!


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

When I saw an article on this show (which I haven't seen - I don't have cable -gasp!) I remembered reading about modern jousting in a NY Times magazine article a while ago. It definitely left the impression that this is a mixed bag, with some, um, outsized personalities. I just went searching & found it:

Is Jousting the Next Extreme Sport? - NYTimes.com

Is the "Shane" you guys have been referring to the Shane Adams in this article?

Now I'll have to reread that article, after your comments and my visit to Worcester's Higgins Armory Museum!

Anne


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm still partial to The Knights of Mayhem since I got to meet them and we boarded their big ole drafies, but I'll give these guys a shot ;D I want to see this barn everyone's talking about.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

We don't have TV but you had me at hot muscular men.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

They have the first episode online if you guys are interested. You can click on that first link I posted and watch it that way.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeap thats the shane .. smh**


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, it's the same shane. One of the judges, Bill Gay, is a friend of my husband's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i don't like it i find it crude and the main man seems to big a big donkeys behind and they don't really focus on the horses so i only watched one episode


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have it on my DVR. hopefully I get to watch it tonight.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I finally watched this show for the first time today, so I thought I'd revive this thread.

I tuned in shortly before they dismissed a rider from the entire competition for hitting his horse in the chin when the horse stepped on his foot. They clearly thought the man was abusing his horse, but I couldn't help think the horse invaded the rider's space in an obvious lack of respect. Was his response so terrible? Not that I'm an advocate of beating your horse by ANY means, but the horse needed some discipline and with 2000+ pounds of weight on the rider's foot, he reacted instinctively.

Then they began their practice session in prep for the next day's competition. They put an "experienced" rider on one of the hottest horses, who clearly had no respect for rider, bit, and had a pathetic whoa. So, I am left to conclude that either the horse was half-broke or the rider wasn't as experienced as he claimed to be. Throw in the armor and the giant weapons and you have a recipe for disaster.

I'm a bit skeptical of this show if you can't tell. Anybody else find these things to be true?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm skeptical about the horsemanship of these guys too. Besides it seems like a lot of time and money to spend just to do the same thing over and over again. In medieval tourneys jousting was just one event (the others were done on foot).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I only got a chance to watch about 15 minutes of one episode, very intriguing. I seen them joust, no one got unhorsed. Might have to tune in for further episodes, I wanna see an "unhorsing".


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

There were some AWESOME wrecks last week! Isn't tonight the finale?

As far as the guy punching the horse, he was supposedly a big time pro eventer. So yeah, he should have known better. The horse stepped on his foot and he slugged the horse IN THE HEAD. I'm sure the guy was wearing good boots so a simple shove would have worked. And yes, I've been stepped on by a draft twice that size and in tennis shoes and my foot is just fine. I gently pushed on the horses shoulder and he rocked the other way so I could slide it out. Punching the horse can create MORE damage, more pressure, and a shifting motion that'll tear yer boot asap. He WASN'T EVEN REMORSEFUL and backed up his punch, made him look like an idiot. Too bad cause he was the cutest guy on the show!

As far as skills, some got it, some don't. I really laugh at the "pro" theatrical jousters, they are shoddy horsemen. Especially cantering up to the field, I super LOL! Some are good, some of the horses are understandably hot turning the corners and get excited. I agree Arrowsaway, they are super hard on their mouths.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Just watched the incident online. I think they made the right call kicking the guy off the show. That extreme of a first reaction was completely uncalled for. 

I agree that some sort of discipline was in order and the horse was clearly disrespecting his personal space, but a shove on the shoulder and maybe a little pop with the reins asking the horse to back up would have been sufficient. The competitor in question was Landon Morris. His bio says he learned to ride in private school and plays polo. The eventer you're thinking of FlyGap is James Fairclough, and from what I've seen of his riding he's actually very competent. He's supposedly prepping for the Olympics so we'll see if he makes it there.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The part about the guy "hitting" his horse. ****ed me off at first when they dismissed him, but it would have been better if he wasn't overly cocky about his decision. He kind of deserved to have to leave.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You are right Ink, I thought he was also an eventer. Whoops!
Watching last nights finale right now! I won't spoil it, but woo hoo on the $25,000 challenge!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It was an epic fight till the end on that last match
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

